# May 2016 POTM Winner: @coastalconn



## snowbear (Jun 11, 2016)

Congratulations to @coastalconn for the May POTM: _Cedar Waxwing_!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 11, 2016)

Congratulations!  Well deserved.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 11, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## sw_ (Jun 11, 2016)

Congrats, great work!


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 11, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Congratulations!  Well deserved.





DarkShadow said:


> Congrats.





sw_ said:


> Congrats, great work!


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## jaomul (Jun 12, 2016)

Very nice, well done


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 12, 2016)

Congrats 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 12, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 14, 2016)

jaomul said:


> Very nice, well done





jcdeboever said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk





zombiesniper said:


> Congrats.


Thank you all!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 14, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## PropilotBW (Jun 14, 2016)

Congrats!  Nice shot!


----------

